# Boîtier AluICE XXL 2 x HDD 3,5" RAID - eSATA - FireWire 400/



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Je recherche des possesseur du boitier Boîtier AluICE XXL 2 de chez MacWay  :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...-esata-firewire-400800-usb.html?bloc=opinions

C'est un double baie RAID, il donc un ventilateur par rapport au mono baie. Je voudrais savoir si, en dehors des accès disque, le ventilateur fonctionne.

Il serait proche de mon lit donc je ne voudrais pas l'attendre la nuit puisqu'il ne fonctionnera pas. Ce serait pour stocker des films, photos et documents.

Merci d'ava,ce de vos réponses 

PS 1:
J'ai la version mono baie, sans l'eSATA, seul les ronrons du disque se font entendre en accès puisqu'il n'a pas de ventilateur.

PS 2:
L'idée est de lui mettre deux Green Caviar 1 To @ 5400 tr/mn pour minimiser le bruit


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2009)

UP


----------



## nemrod (5 Septembre 2009)

Pour info, enfin pour ceux que cela intéresse, j'ai trouvé un modèle équivalent chez NextWay.

Je pense qu'ils se fournissent tous chez MacPower mais le suisse :
- propose plus de modes RAID
- le vend à 155 CHF soit 102,5 &#8364;

Voilà


----------



## nemrod (6 Septembre 2009)

Personne ?


----------



## fau6il (6 Septembre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je recherche des possesseur du boitier Boîtier AluICE XXL 2 de chez MacWay  :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...-esata-firewire-400800-usb.html?bloc=opinions
> ...



_D'après l'avis des consommateurs, cela semble être du bon mato.  _


----------



## nemrod (6 Septembre 2009)

J'en suis persuadé, j'ai déjà un mono baie MW, ce n'est pas ce qui me préoccupe


----------



## aleximac (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai ce modèle avec 2 disque de 2 To, c'est très performant mais le ventilateur bien que discret se fait entendre lorsqu'on est à moins d'un mètre. De plus la vitesse du ventilateur varie sans cesse c'est assez penible parce qu'on entend un bruit d'accélération et de ralentissement en permanence, même sans accès disque. Un fois déconnecte du Mac il redevient silencieux.
En toute honneteté il n'est pas plus bruyant que la plupart des PC, mais par rapport à mon MacBook Pro on l'entend bien.
Par contre sous le bureau ou derrière un écran c'est très masqué.
Donc en conclusion c'est supportable, mais à éteindre la nuit si on veut dormir. De toute façon la lumière bleu est sympa mais ça fait un peu veilleuse.


----------



## chmgd (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai un AluIce XXL avec 2 disques 5400 t/mn 1,5To Samsung, en RAID1. Ca fonctionne très bien, vraiment un excellent matériel, mais le ventilo (comme indiqué au-dessus) accélère et ralentit régulièrement, c'est un peu pénible... Sur un plan sonore, j'ai l'impression d'avoir du vent qui passe sous une porte en permanence (ambiance d'hiver). Pas du tout adapté comme disque dur de chevet (à moins d'utiliser des boules Quiès).
A part ce petit détail, je suis très satisfait de ce boitier, que je conseille à toute personne qui souhaite sécuriser ses sauvegardes Time Machine (par exemple).


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Août 2010)

Idem, je possède deux boitiers comme celui-là et les ventilos sont assez ( trop ) présent à mon goût. Pour le reste que du bonheur.

Donc dans une chambre, le plus sage c'est de les éteindre car en plus des ventilos la loupiote bleue ça éclaire...


----------



## nemrod (31 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos retours 

En gros, pour mon utilisation HTPC, son bruit l'exclut d'office 

Quelqu'un possède ce modèle Icy Dock:
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00097300.html


----------



## tojar13 (23 Avril 2012)

je relance ce topic, car j'ai acheté le boitier (pour y mettre deux disques de 2To Samsung 5400 trs) sauf que... je voudrais juste PAS de RAID, ni du JBOD. Je voudrais voir arriver sur mon bureau deux disques de 2To et c'est tout ?!

Je m'en sers comme disque de travail sur des tournages... J'ai besoin d'un disque avec le son et un avec la vidéo. Les backup sont fait sur un autre disque, donc aucun besoin de récup. Pas de besoin de vitesse non plus, ce besoin là est géré par un SSD.
Et le JBOD ou le RAID0 ne m'intéresse pas puisqu'on a quand un risque doublé en cas de crash d'un des disques... sans vouloir une méga sécu, je veux pas non plus rajouter de risques.

et de toutes facons, dans ma facon de travailler, je voudrais deux disques de 2 To, quoi 

qq'un a une idée ?

merci


----------



## FabWorldF1 (28 Octobre 2012)

@tojar13 : bonjour peux-tu me dire si tu as réussi ? si oui comment ?
Merci



tojar13 a dit:


> je relance ce topic, car j'ai acheté le boitier (pour y mettre deux disques de 2To Samsung 5400 trs) sauf que... je voudrais juste PAS de RAID, ni du JBOD. Je voudrais voir arriver sur mon bureau deux disques de 2To et c'est tout ?!
> 
> Je m'en sers comme disque de travail sur des tournages... J'ai besoin d'un disque avec le son et un avec la vidéo. Les backup sont fait sur un autre disque, donc aucun besoin de récup. Pas de besoin de vitesse non plus, ce besoin là est géré par un SSD.
> Et le JBOD ou le RAID0 ne m'intéresse pas puisqu'on a quand un risque doublé en cas de crash d'un des disques... sans vouloir une méga sécu, je veux pas non plus rajouter de risques.
> ...


----------

